# صفات الخادم الناجح



## sunny man (21 سبتمبر 2007)

صفات الخادم الناجح

+الخادم الأرثوذكسى الأصيل هو إنسان متكامل له اساسه الروحى الراسخ وروابطهالكنسية الثابتة بالكنيسة وعقائدها وأسرارها وعبادتها وهو موسوعة ضخمة وكنيسةمتحركة وإنجيل معاش مقروء من جميع الناس وحياة عطرة تفوح رائحتها فى كلمكان.

+ لا يقبل فكر العالم لأن المسيح نفسه رفض مُـــلك العالم وإستهانبالخزى فجلس عن يمين عرش الله.

+ تقديس نفسه: يقول الرب يسوع "لأجلهم أقدّسأنا ذاتى ليكونوا هم أيضاً مقدسين فى الحق" "يو19:17" ..فى هذه الآية يقدم لناالمسيح ذاته كنائب عن البشرية وكخادم فى ضرورة الإهتمام بتقديس أنفسنا كأساس للوصولبالمخدومين إلى القداسة التى نبغيها لهم والتى بدونها لن يرى أحد الرب.

+ يجب أن يكون قدوة لأولاده وبناته فى "كل ما هو جليل كل ما هو عادل كل ما هو طاهر كلما هو مسر كل ما صيته حسن" "فى 8:4".

+ الخادم الأصيل الهادف فى خدمته يحرصأن يبرز الجمال الإلهى وحب الله الفائق للإنسان.

+ يـُــعطى لكل مخدوميهتشجيعاً ويتدرّج معهم بهدوء ويُـــحى فيهم روح الرجاء ويُـــعيد الثقة المفقودةوالأمل الضائع.

+ بناء النفس بغض النظر عن حالة الخراب والهلاك.

+ يفحص ذاته بعمق ويقدّم  توبة صادقة لله طوال حياته على الأرض:
"توبنى يارب فأتوبلأنك أنت الرب إلهى" " أر 8:13".

+ يبحث عن الأمور التى للبنيان لا للهدمويعيش فيها ويبنى بها الآخرين.

+ يجلس مع الله كثيراً وينسكب فى محضرهبالصلاة الدائمة:
"ينبغى أن يصلى كل حين ولا يمل" "لو1:18".

+ يجعل هذفهفى الخدمة واضحاً ، وعنه لا تحيد : خلاص نفسه ونفوس الآخرين ..
"نائلين غايوإيمانكم خلاص النفوس" "1بط 9:1".

+ لا يمجد ذاته ولا ينسب الفض لنفسه فى أىنجاح ويعط مجداً لله وحده :
"ليكون فضل القوة لله لا منا" "2كو7:4".

+ يعيش حياة الشركة مع الكل كعضو فعال فى جسد المسيح الواحد ، لا ينعزل ولا ينفصل ولاينسلخ لأن هذا يهدمه مع خدمته.

+ يتجنب العثرات فى حياته وخدمته لئلا يهلكبسببه الأخ الضعيف الذى مات المسيح لأجله:
"لسنا نجعل عثرة فى شئ لئلا تلامالخدمة" "2كو3:6".

+ يهتم بالعمق الروحى فى حياته أكثر من الأنتشار الأفقىفى خدمته ، وعلى الأقل يجعلهما متوازيين.

+ يكون خادماً كنسياً ليتورجياًمذبحياً ، فهذا هو الخادم الأصيل وخدمته هى الباقية:
"لا يستطيع أحد أن يقول أنالله أبوه مالم تكن الكنيسة أمه".

+ يتمسك بالإلتزام ويهرب من التسيب ويرفضالضوابط وقوانين الروح.

+ ينسى الإنسان العتيق ويبدأ سنة جديدة وشعارها :
" هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً" "2كو17:5".

+ يدرس كلمة الله بإنتظامويتغذى بكلمات النعمة فى إنجيله كل يوم:
"سراج لرجلى كلامك ونور لسبيلى "

+ يكون فى الكنيسة كم هو فى السماء ويتواجد مع مخدوميه كعابد .

+ يتذكرإحتياجه الدائم لله ولذا فهو يعيش فى الخدمة تلميذاً قبل كونه معلماً .

+ يكون معطاءاً بكل طاقته ولا يكن شحيحاً فى إستجابة نداءات أمه الكنيسة وإحتياجاتالخدمة .

+ ليكن له رجاء فى خدمته ولا ييأس:
"لأننا بالرجاء خلصنا" "رو24:8"
"الله لم يعطينا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح" "2تى7:1" .

+ يهرب من الإدانة ولا شأن له بعيوب الآخرين ولا يتدخل فيما لا يخصه .

+ يحذر كثرة المزاح وتسيب الشفتين وهزال السلوك .

+ يكون لطيفاً فىورع وإحتشام حازماً فى مرونة وإشفاق منفتحاً فى أدب ووقار .

+ لا يكن لهالغيرة المرة والتحزب لأن فيها التشويش وكل أمر ردئ .

+ يكون سخياً فى خدمتهكريماً فى توزيعه سريعاً فى عطاءه على مستوى المادة والجسد والروح .

+ يكونحكيماً فى حواره وإسلوبه مستمعاً أكثر من أن يكون متكلماً ويتذكر أن:
"كثرةالكلام لا تخلو من معصية" "أم19:10" .

+ يهجر روح التهكم والسخرية والأنتقاد التى هى آفة البعض من خدام هذا الجيل وبدل لعن الظلام يضئ شمعة وبدلالفرجة السلبية يمد يده ويمسك المحراث ويعمل عملاً .

+ يأخذ بركة المشورةولا ينفرد برأيه:
"فإثنان خير من واحد والخيط المثلوث لا ينقطع" "أم12،9:4" .

+ الخدمة شرف وبذل: لا يـُـمنح الإمتياز الأول إن لم يقدم الخادم العطاءالثانى .

+ الخدمة قداسة وتقديس فلأجلهم يقدس ذاته ليكونوا همأيضاً:
"مخدوميك مقدسين فى الحق" "يو19:17" .

+ فى التجارب التى تصادفهسواء فى حياته أو خدمته يثبت ويتقوى فى الرب ، يكن رجلاً .

+ "تمسك بما عندكلئلا يأخذ أحد إكليلك" "رؤ 11:3" ..ينظر إلى الخميرة التى فيه ويكن ساهراً ويشدد مابقى .

+ لا يغيب عن عينيه كخادم مجئ ربنا فى اليوم الأخير ..يردّد علىالدوام عبارة:
"جاء مرة وسيأتى" .

+ النعمة لا تأتينا ونحن مستلقين علىظهورنا ..يركض لكى ينالها .

+ لا يستهن بالهفوات والثعالب الصغيرة لأنهاتدخل وتفسد الكرم كله ..
يكون ساهراً ويتبع صوت الرب "سر أمامى وكن كاملاً" "تك1:17" .

+ الخادم لا يكرز من نفسه بل بالمسيح يسوع ربنا ، وكفايته هى من الله الذى يقوده فىالنصرة كل حين .

+ عليه أن يقبل نير المسيح بكل فرح ويحمل صليبه ويتقبـّـلآلامه محبة فيه ، وفيمن يخدمهم .

+ العالم ليس من نصيب الخادم بل هو مفطومعنه والدنيا بأسرها لا تساوى شيئاً إلى جوار بناء الخادم الأبدى .

+ الخادميقدّم من خلال حياته رسالة حية مكتوبة فى قلوب الناس ومقروءة من جميعهم وإنجيلهالمعاش يسبق كلماته المنطوقة .

+ الخادم لا ييأس ولا يموت وإن إقتربت منههذه المشاعر فبسرعة تحتضنه تعزيات فياضة ورجاء لا يخزى .

+ الخادم ليسموظفاً لحساب أحد بل هو إناء كريم يحمل عمل الله شخصياً وفيض الروح القدس .

+ الخادم لا يخدم بمقاييس التعب ذى الأجر أو البذل أمام مكافأة بل يخدمبكل طاقة وفوق الطاقة وحسب القانون وأزيد منه .

+ بالروح القدس تمتلئ عاطفةالخادم من كل مشاعر مقدسة وعواطف روحية وهى فى قلبه ليست حماسات أو طفرات بل احاسيسمقدسة تغمر كل كيانه وهى متأصلة فى أعماق ضميره .

+ الخادم الأصيل غيور جداًعلى مخدوميه ويلتهب إذا عثر أحدهم أو ضعف .

+ هيئة الخادم وجسده من الخارجيكتنفهما الضعف ولكن داخله قوى وشجاع فى كافة الأحوال .

+ عيون الخادم شاخصةدوماً للسماء يترجاها ويشتهيها وطناً أفضل يستوطن فيه .

+ الخادم الروحىيعيش حياة التلمذة يتتلمذ على الرب نفسه وتعاليمه الإلهية وكتابه المقدس وروحهالقدوس الناطق فى الأنبياء وعلى ألسنة قديسيه .

+ الخادم الروحى يصبر إلىمجئ الرب يسوع فيتعلق بالأبدية وينتصر على ذاته .

+ الخادم الروحى يضيعحياته من أجل الخدمة :
* يُبغض ذاتــه "لـــــو 26:14"
* يُضيع حياته " مـت 39:10" 
* يـُنكر نفسه " مت 24:16" 
* يـُهــلــــــكها " مت 25:16"
+ الخادم يجتهد ألا يظهر عمله أو جهاده لأحد كلما أمكنه ذلك .


+ الخادم لايتكلم مع أحد عن خدمته وإذا كان لابد من الحديث فيبدأ بالضعفات .

+ الخادميقدّم غيره فى الكرامة وينسب الثمرة والنجاح لعمل الروح القدس وتعب الآخرين .

+ الخادم الحقيقى هو من يهرب من المتكآت الأولى والرئاسات ويفرح بالنصيب الأصغر .

+ لا يسعى لمديح من الناس لئلا يدفعه ذلك إلى كشف خدمته فيستوفى أجره علىالأرض ويخسر الجعالة العليا .

+ الخادم الحقيقى يحيا بضمير صالح وخوف اللهيملأ قلبه ولسان حاله:
"إذ لنا هذه الخدمة كما رُحمنا لا نفشل بل قد رفضنا خفاياالخزى غير سالكين فى مكر ولا غاشين كلمة الله بل بإظهار الحق ..." 
                                        "2كو 4: 1-7" .


+ الخادم الحقيقى يرفض بشدةأن تكون له صورة التقوى ولكنه ينكر قوتها
                                          "2تى 5:3" .


+ الخادم إنسان متحد بالمسيح فى كل مرحلة من مراحلحياته وفى كل الظروف الأجتماعية التى تمر عليه ، والمسيح الساكن فى الخادم هو الذىيقوده فى مواكب نصرته كل حين ويظهر به رائحة معرفته فى كل مكان .

+ الخادمالمسيحى الحقيقى الذى يعى رسالته حقاً لايكف أن يعمل كل ما ينشر فى الخليقة حباًوصلاحاً .

+ يحتاج الخادم إلى حكمة ومحبة الله فى الموازنة بين متطلباتالخدمة ومتطلبات حياته الإجتماعية .

+ الخادم فى بيته هو بمثابة كاهن الأسرةوعليه أن يقدّم نفسه ذبيحة محبة كاملة لإفراد أسرته وقدوة مضيئة منيرة للبيت .

+ لا يمكن الفصل بين جوهر حياة الخادم من الداخل وبين سلوكياته وتصرفاتهمن الخارج لأن بين الأثنين إرتباط وثيق ..
فكل شجرة حية لها ثمار واضحة تقطفوتؤكل:

" وكل شجرة لا تصنع ثمراً جيداً تقطع وتلقى فى النار "
"مت 19:7" +++++ "لو 9:3" .

+ نقاوة البيئة المعاشة تمد الخادم بسلوكيات مقدسة .

+ الخادم الحقيقى يكسب الناس من خلال النظرة العفيفة واللسان النقىوالإبتسامة المقدسة والتعامل البنـّاء والمحبة المتبادلة والإحترام الواعى وباقىالسلوكيات التى على مستوى المسئولية كخادم حكيم رابح للنفوس 
                                                                                "أم 30:11" .


+ الخادم عليه إلتزام روحى وأدبى كبي أن يكون عفيف القلب والمظهر معاً، لأن خارجه سيعبـــّر عن مفاهيمه الداخلية .

+ الخادم الروحانى الأصيل هوإنسان يريد أن يحيا حقاً ، ويسلك حسناً ، ويفعل براً ، وينطق عدلاً ، وينظر طهراً ،ويسمع سبحاً وفى النهاية يكسب خلداً .

منقول


----------



## فادية (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صفات الخادم الناجح*

شكرا عزيزي على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sunny man (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صفات الخادم الناجح*

شكرا على المرور


----------



## لولو86 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صفات الخادم الناجح*

*مشكور على هذا الموضع
واكيد كلنا نتمى ان نكون من الخدام الناجحين
باركك الرب*​


----------



## أرزنا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صفات الخادم الناجح*

*سلام المسيح:*

*فعلا على كل خدمة المسيح بأن يسعوا ليكونوا هكذا شكرا لك *
*ونحنا كمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sunny man (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صفات الخادم الناجح*

شكرا على مروركم


----------

